# deer in the crosshairs (cellphone pic)



## killitgrillit (Nov 6, 2009)

Got this one sitting in the stand the other day with my cell phone.


----------



## cambra (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't taze me, bro!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 6, 2009)

pretty neat!


----------



## bigbrannew (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats cool, I've never thought about that.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 6, 2009)

cool


----------



## craSSh (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool ! Here's one I did last year


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 6, 2009)

craSSh,Looks Like a Zeiss with a 4A.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow..thats cool.. i think im gonna try that next time.


----------



## cornpile (Nov 8, 2009)

Ha !! killer shots


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2009)

Neat shots.

Hoss


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Nov 8, 2009)

.   OUTSTANDING........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2009)

neat!


----------

